# Something nice about...



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi everyone!

This thread is for saying nice things about other BYH-ers! You would tag a BYH-er, then say something that you like about them, something that they do well, etc.  You don't have to be the next to post if you were tagged, and anyone is welcome to post here!

@animalmom... You're great at welcoming new herd members!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2015)

@BlessedWithGoats - you are ALWAYS encouraging to everyone! I guess we are Blessed by BWG! 

(Have to start the cheesecake but I'll be back- I have lots of people I think are great on here!)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 25, 2015)

@Southern by choice     She has some of the greatest LGD's, and helps others with their LGD's!

Thanks Southern, for your kind words!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 25, 2015)

@LukeMeister    Was very nice about sharing pics of his baby bunnies with me!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 26, 2015)

@BlessedWithGoats - thanks to you for starting this thread.

There are so many folks here to thank and I can't name them all.... @SouthernbyChoice for always helping folks out with the LGD questions, @OneFineAcre for all the knowledge and willingness to share so much about Nigi's, @babsbag for sharing her dairy building adventures!

So many folks on here who are so willing to help others. 

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 26, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> @BlessedWithGoats - thanks to you for starting this thread.
> 
> There are so many folks here to thank and I can't name them all.... @SouthernbyChoice for always helping folks out with the LGD questions, @OneFineAcre for all the knowledge and willingness to share so much about Nigi's, @babsbag for sharing her dairy building adventures!
> 
> ...



You are very nice too 
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 26, 2015)

@Southern by choice
Her passion for LGDs has had an influence on me its infectious
When we got Mikey we needed a dog to guard the goats 
But now with him Angel and Marvel they are such a part of our family and the farm
I love them as much as goats now


----------



## LukeMeister (Nov 26, 2015)

@Poka_Doodle has been a good friend to me on BYC and ever since I joined BYH.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 26, 2015)

@Pearce Pastures is very generous and a great listener.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 27, 2015)

@BlessedWithGoats has been a great friend to me
@Samantha drawz has been very helpful to my friend about rabbits @LukeMeister was kind enough to listen to me and join BYH


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 27, 2015)

@elevan  has helped me to be better at standing up for what is right
@promiseacres is kind-hearted and devoted
@OneFineAcre is passionate (and has helped me to be a bigger goat addict which is ALWAYS a good trait)
@Southern by choice is soulful and patient

And I am going to have to come back because my eyes got a little fluffy...


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 27, 2015)

@Samantha drawz was very helpful when I was new to the site and needed help with some bunny-related questions


----------



## LukeMeister (Nov 28, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> @BlessedWithGoats has been a great friend to me
> @Samantha drawz has been very helpful to my friend about rabbits @LukeMeister was kind enough to listen to me and join BYH


And I'm glad I did


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 28, 2015)

LukeMeister said:


> And I'm glad I did


Now will you try to get Dan here?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 28, 2015)

@Samantha drawz - is a good artist 
@Ferguson K - is a good photographer


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 28, 2015)

Awe thank you!

@Baymule knows a lot about vegetable gardens!


----------



## LukeMeister (Nov 29, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Now will you try to get Dan here?


Maybe, does Dan have any herd animals?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2015)

@Ferguson K 's husband might be getting a glimmer of what he's in for--for the rest of his life!  She and her husband are a beautiful couple and I wish them many happy years together.

@Devonviolet lives close enough to me that we can visit each other and she always listens to me when I call her, excited about something that a non-BYH'er just wouldn't understand. 

@HomesteaderWife is an inspiration to homesteaders everywhere. Cutting trees, making lumber and building a home, truly a talented woman!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 30, 2015)

@animalmom has been a great friend, from the beginning, making a huge contribution, in many ways, to our burgeoning little homestead. She was the first Texan BYH-er that I met in person. 

@Baymule is a great friend. She was the 2nd Texan BYH-er that I met. She and I have so much in common. We started our homesteads at approximately the same time, so have gone through similar issues at the same time. She has a wealth of knowledge & is a great resource.

@Southern by choice has also been a great friend. She is always willing to take the time to help me when I have a crisis with my animals.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank y'all so much @Poka_Doodle you are so genuine and kind, your passion for your poultry absolutely inspires me, @HomesteaderWife I love what you are doing in blazing a trail for yourself and family, @BlessedWithGoats your heart is so filled with love and this post was an amazing idea. 

@Southern by choice has helped me in more ways than I can count with my latest "adventure" into puppyhood
I have so many more I could go on about! I will come back to this thread later but @Latestarter @babsbag @sadieml and everyone who was so awesome and supportive through my puppy ordeal! I couldn't have kept my cool without y'all!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 30, 2015)

There are I many people, with whom I have become friends, since joining BYH a year ago. I'm so grateful to all the wonderful BYH-era, who make helpful, kind people who have made comments on my journal. Those include, but are not limited to: @goatgirl, @Hens and Roos, @babsbag, @Latestarter, @OneFineAcre, @frustratedearthmother, @Samantha drawz, @Goat Whisperer,  @SA Farm, @MsDeb, @norseofcourse, @BlessedWithGoats, @Ferguson K, @Mike CHS, @Poka_Doodle, @purplequeenvt, @goatgurl, 

Thank you all for making my time on BYH so great!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 30, 2015)

Well, I for one am glad I have "met" you!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 30, 2015)

My goodness, I am afraid I will miss someone. Where is the "everyone" icon?  

This is just a great place to talk and share, so much experience and so much to learn; it is amazing, addictive, and fun.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 30, 2015)

What @babsbag said... I mean I really appreciate ALL of you folks on here for what you share and give of yourself freely to others, including me. I'm by myself but some of you have families (and farms/animals) yet you're on here helping and supporting others whom you've never met! It's like a whole community of enablers... each enabling through support, experience and encouragement, for others to strive for and achieve their goals! It's a great community and great resource! Thanks to ALL of you.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 5, 2015)

@Latestarter... always has something interesting to say. He isn't afraid to jump in and help out, or welcome somebody new to BYH!
@Poka_Doodle is very nice, and loves her chickens a lot! She also offers to share her knowledge of chickens with others.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 5, 2015)

@Southern by choice has some of the awesomest LGD's... 


(You can feel free to tag somebody more than once... I hope this can be an ongoing thread, whenever you feel like complimenting someone else, thanking them, etc.!  )


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 5, 2015)

@Beekissed ... persevered when her pup Ben kept getting into the henhouse and stealing her eggs... She tried idea after idea, never gave up, and finally achieved her goal of keeping Ben out of the henhouse!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> @Latestarter... always has something interesting to say. He isn't afraid to jump in and help out, or welcome somebody new to BYH!
> @Poka_Doodle is very nice, and loves her chickens a lot! She also offers to share her knowledge of chickens with others.


Aww thanks.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 5, 2015)

Yw!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 9, 2015)

Everyone on here for being so nice, this fall I have gone through depression but going onto BYH always made me feel a bit better. Even tonight at a concert I was picked on like usual because I show chickens, kids think that means I don't know what I am talking about for some reason, but when I have only chickens on my mind those get on BYH don't mind at all. I am getting over depression but the fact I am not in the Christmas mood is hard to feel


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 10, 2015)

Well, @Poka_Doodle!!! I for one, am glad you joined us here on BYH!!!  You know a lot about chickens and you always have kind words of encouragement for us all!!!  So, don't let those kids get you down. You are appreciated here!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> Well, @Poka_Doodle!!! I for one, am glad you joined us here on BYH!!!  You know a lot about chickens and you always have kind words of encouragement for us all!!!  So, don't let those kids get you down. You are appreciated here!!!


Thank you!!! I try not to let it happen, but I also think they don't realize it is just like a sport except instead of a game we have a test


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 10, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Everyone on here for being so nice, this fall I have gone through depression but going onto BYH always made me feel a bit better. Even tonight at a concert I was picked on like usual because I show chickens, kids think that means I don't know what I am talking about for some reason, but when I have only chickens on my mind those get on BYH don't mind at all. I am getting over depression but the fact I am not in the Christmas mood is hard to feel


Aww, @Poka_Doodle!  That's not true, as we both know... just because you show chickens, doesn't mean you aren't knowledgeable... why people have to try and hurt others, why they're mean to others, we may never know, but don't take it to heart! You are a very nice person, you're knowledgeable about your chickens, and you love and care for them well! Don't let those other kids hurt you with their words! We're here for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww, @Poka_Doodle!  That's not true, as we both know... just because you show chickens, doesn't mean you aren't knowledgeable... why people have to try and hurt others, why they're mean to others, we may never know, but don't take it to heart! You are a very nice person, you're knowledgeable about your chickens, and you love and care for them well! Don't let those other kids hurt you with their words! We're here for you!


x2


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks, teenagers think that you eat chickens and that's all. I know that I talk about them a lot but it is just like some people are with sports. Today I went up to a ride kid and pointed out the fact we take a test and know what we are doing


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 10, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Everyone on here for being so nice, this fall I have gone through depression but going onto BYH always made me feel a bit better. Even tonight at a concert I was picked on like usual because I show chickens, kids think that means I don't know what I am talking about for some reason, but when I have only chickens on my mind those get on BYH don't mind at all. I am getting over depression but the fact I am not in the Christmas mood is hard to feel


 Don't listen to them, some people just try too pick at people that aren't like them, the unique people. You obviously you know what you are talking about, otherwise you probably wouldn't be showing them!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2015)

@Poka_Doodle I was one of those kids that didn't fit in and now I am an adult that doesn't fit in.  But I fit in just fine right here. Just because the kids you know and go to school with don't like the same things you do, doesn't make any difference in the overall scope of life. I am saddened that it depresses you. Take a good look at yourself deep inside and make up your mind to be happy. Be happy with who you are, not with what someone else thinks you ought to be. If the kids that are making fun of you for having show chickens don't like you for who you are, you can bet'cher boots they won't like you any better if you try to change into what they think you ought to be. So just don't worry about them.

Put on your Santa hat and go hug a chicken. It will make you feel better.

If it helps, I am passionate about my animals and gardening. I can see peoples eyes glaze over when I gush about my garden or animals. I find it strange that everybody doesn't appreciate a giant pile of horse poop. And I am sure other people think I have lost my little mind. I really don't care, I am happy being me and I suggest you find your way to that place that makes you happy. It makes it really hard for the nay-sayers to bring you down when you are smiling. And while they are being less than kind to you, you can be thinking how sorry you feel for them that they measure themselves by what everybody else thinks about them. Don't be afraid to be different from the other kids. Don't be afraid to stand out from the crowd. You just might inspire some other kid that is getting picked on for being "different". Nothing wrong with being different, celebrate your interests, enjoy what you love and never stop because some group of all-alike-all-the-same-fall-off-a-cliff-together pick on you because they know nothing about what you love to do.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 10, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks, teenagers think that you eat chickens and that's all. I know that I talk about them a lot but it is just like some people are with sports. Today I went up to a ride kid and pointed out the fact we take a test and know what we are doing


They're missing out, they don't know how fun chickens can be!  I talk quite a bit about things that interest me at times too, like @Baymule mentioned.  Dogs and goats are two of the things that I really like!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2015)

@Poka_Doodle 
You mentioned that your dad is a veterinarian and I think you said he was in Alaska.  Is he back home yet?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> @Poka_Doodle
> You mentioned that your dad is a veterinarian and I think you said he was in Alaska.  Is he back home yet?


Yeah, he was gone for ten days and got back on the eightteenth of November


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2015)

Baymule said:


> @Poka_Doodle I was one of those kids that didn't fit in and now I am an adult that doesn't fit in.  But I fit in just fine right here. Just because the kids you know and go to school with don't like the same things you do, doesn't make any difference in the overall scope of life. I am saddened that it depresses you. Take a good look at yourself deep inside and make up your mind to be happy. Be happy with who you are, not with what someone else thinks you ought to be. If the kids that are making fun of you for having show chickens don't like you for who you are, you can bet'cher boots they won't like you any better if you try to change into what they think you ought to be. So just don't worry about them.
> 
> Put on your Santa hat and go hug a chicken. It will make you feel better.
> 
> If it helps, I am passionate about my animals and gardening. I can see peoples eyes glaze over when I gush about my garden or animals. I find it strange that everybody doesn't appreciate a giant pile of horse poop. And I am sure other people think I have lost my little mind. I really don't care, I am happy being me and I suggest you find your way to that place that makes you happy. It makes it really hard for the nay-sayers to bring you down when you are smiling. And while they are being less than kind to you, you can be thinking how sorry you feel for them that they measure themselves by what everybody else thinks about them. Don't be afraid to be different from the other kids. Don't be afraid to stand out from the crowd. You just might inspire some other kid that is getting picked on for being "different". Nothing wrong with being different, celebrate your interests, enjoy what you love and never stop because some group of all-alike-all-the-same-fall-off-a-cliff-together pick on you because they know nothing about what you love to do.


x 2


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah, he was gone for ten days and got back on the eightteenth of November


What was he doing in Alaska?  That sounds interesting.
Does he mostly practice with small animals or does he take care of livestock?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> What was he doing in Alaska?  That sounds interesting.
> Does he mostly practice with small animals or does he take care of livestock?


He was Hunting and fishing off aboat with friends. He has done livestock and takes care of our personal livestock vetenary needs but practices on small animals


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

Baymule said:


> @Poka_Doodle I was one of those kids that didn't fit in and now I am an adult that doesn't fit in.  But I fit in just fine right here. Just because the kids you know and go to school with don't like the same things you do, doesn't make any difference in the overall scope of life. I am saddened that it depresses you. Take a good look at yourself deep inside and make up your mind to be happy. Be happy with who you are, not with what someone else thinks you ought to be. If the kids that are making fun of you for having show chickens don't like you for who you are, you can bet'cher boots they won't like you any better if you try to change into what they think you ought to be. So just don't worry about them.
> 
> Put on your Santa hat and go hug a chicken. It will make you feel better.
> 
> If it helps, I am passionate about my animals and gardening. I can see peoples eyes glaze over when I gush about my garden or animals. I find it strange that everybody doesn't appreciate a giant pile of horse poop. And I am sure other people think I have lost my little mind. I really don't care, I am happy being me and I suggest you find your way to that place that makes you happy. It makes it really hard for the nay-sayers to bring you down when you are smiling. And while they are being less than kind to you, you can be thinking how sorry you feel for them that they measure themselves by what everybody else thinks about them. Don't be afraid to be different from the other kids. Don't be afraid to stand out from the crowd. You just might inspire some other kid that is getting picked on for being "different". Nothing wrong with being different, celebrate your interests, enjoy what you love and never stop because some group of all-alike-all-the-same-fall-off-a-cliff-together pick on you because they know nothing about what you love to do.


Thanks. I think it just is now that Pumpkin has passed that it really got to me. I know what I do is not usual, but those that I talk to respect it. It was a friend that really picked on me this fall that got it going. I have had depression before but was about to ignore it and get through, this time I couldn't with her


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> He was Hunting and fishing off aboat with friends. He has done livestock and takes care of our personal livestock vetenary needs but practices on small animals



Cool.
Are you interested in being a vet, or doing something with animals?
My daughter Rachel says one day that she wants to be a chef, and the next she says she want's to go to NC State and major in agricultural education.
I want her to do what she wants, but I'm hoping that option 2 is what happens.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Cool.
> Are you interested in being a vet, or doing something with animals?
> My daughter Rachel says one day that she wants to be a chef, and the next she says she want's to go to NC State and major in agricultural education.
> I want her to do what she wants, but I'm hoping that option 2 is what happens.


I want to work with lovestock (or livestock, funny typo) or baking. Cake Decorating has been the other part of my life


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I want to work with lovestock (or livestock, funny typo) or baking. Cake Decorating has been the other part of my life



Sounds like you and Rachel have a lot in common.  She likes animals but she like to bake too.  Do you ever watch the cooking shows on TV?  She loves them.  She sent a video in to be a contestant on the kid's "Chopped" show.  She made an apple pie in the video.
She didn't get picked.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Sounds like you and Rachel have a lot in common.  She likes animals but she like to bake too.  Do you ever watch the cooking shows on TV?  She loves them.  She sent a video in to be a contestant on the kid's "Chopped" show.  She made an apple pie in the video.
> She didn't get picked.


Cool, I think we do. I debated about doing it but didn't. I like watching cooking shows on TV but rarely do. My brothers hogged the remote all sumer and watched NCIS


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 10, 2015)

@Poka_Doodle 

I agree with the other members. If you are really passionate chickens, who cares what the others think. That is what makes people unique. Life would be dual and boring if everyone was the same. I am sorry you are getting picked on, don't let it get you down though.

You stated that it was a "friend" who started it. I personally would not consider someone who picks on me and/or causes me to get depressed a friend. The great thing about friends is that YOU get to choose them


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't call her a friend anymore. People don't realize passions, and if mine is livestock it is no different then a sport. I just have a harder time without my bestfriend Pumpkin that passed on halloween from probably genetics


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Cool, I think we do. I debated about doing it but didn't. I like watching cooking shows on TV but rarely do. My brothers hogged the remote all sumer and watched NCIS



You know what you need?
A couple of goats. 
We have a couple of old Buff Orpington hens, but we are getting some new chickens in the spring.  If I have any questions, I'll ask you OK?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> You know what you need?
> A couple of goats.
> We have a couple of old Buff Orpington hens, but we are getting some new chickens in the spring.  If I have any questions, I'll ask you OK?


Yeah thanks. Something tells me that won't happen sadly for a few more years. My parents are not a fan of goats, but maybe in the future I will raise Market Goats


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah thanks. Something tells me that won't happen sadly for a few more years. My parents are not a fan of goats, but maybe in the future I will raise Market Goats


Your parents aren't fans of goats?
What are they crazy?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Your parents aren't fans of goats?
> What are they crazy?


They had a buck for about three days and didn't like him. My dad would be good if I took care of them, but we don't have the space to either


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 6, 2016)

@Latestarter is very nice, we chat a bit. There might be a couple jokes but there is respect also hidden in it


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you  @Poka_Doodle is a very nice (late) twenty something teenager


----------



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2016)

@Sweetened is a beautiful soul.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 7, 2016)

@OneFineAcre is an amazing man and someone I can count on tagging for goat things.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 6, 2016)

@Kada6305 has been very kind to share the live-streaming of her goat's births with us!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 6, 2016)

@secuono has some very cute Babydoll Southdown sheep!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 6, 2016)

@BunnyGirl is the daughter of an amazing man, and also a very nice friend.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 24, 2016)

@Baymule has such an enthusiasm about her sheep!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2016)

Aww..... thank you @BlessedWithGoats you are so sweet!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you Baymule!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 26, 2016)

oh my where do I even start?!? 

@babsbag - you have helped me sooooo much since I first joined. you took me under your wing and answered all of my silly questions and even invited me to your home. 

@Southern by choice - you have so much knowledge and are one of my go to if i have question. I always know I can count on you.

@Latestarter - you are so welcoming and inviting, being a new comer that really made things easier for me. 

@OneFineAcre - another one so full of knowledge that I know I can count on for answers. 

@samantha draws - such a sweet soul. I adore you. thank you for always being so encouraging my friend

@Ferguson K - I can't say enough nice things about you, you are such an amazing person and photographer with such an amazing soul. 

@Poka_Doodle - you are such a kind person. And i recently heard you are the chicken master so I might have to pick your brain  

@BlessedWithGoats you are so understanding and forgiving and encouraging. If i do something wrong or apologize you are quick to let me know that all is okay.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 26, 2016)

@TAH - you are another person who has helped make me feel so welcome and you are always encouraging and helping others. 

@frustratedearthmother - from day one you have been in my corner and i appreciate it


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 26, 2016)

@norseofcourse - I love learning from you. you have a way of making things so understandable and less frightening.

@Hens and Roos - you are such a funny and genuine person.

@Goat Whisperer - you are always caring and checking on others. you share your knowledge and love and without it many of us would be lost.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 26, 2016)

@MrsKuhn you are a big help in the games here.

Where did you hear that btw?


----------



## TAH (May 26, 2016)

Thank you @MrsKuhn. @MrsKuhn  you have made BYH a fun place for me.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 26, 2016)

Thank you, that was very sweet of you to say, @MrsKuhn! You are sweet, engage in conversations, and seem to love being on BYH! Thank you for joining BYH and sharing your enthusiasm with us!


----------



## TAH (May 26, 2016)

MrsKuhn said:


> @Poka_Doodle - you are such a kind person. And i recently heard you are the chicken master so I might have to pick your brain


You mean peck.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 26, 2016)

thanks @MrsKuhn! So glad you joined BYH and sharing your journey with us!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 26, 2016)

TAH said:


> You mean peck.


I don't really care but why?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 26, 2016)

@MrsKuhn, that was very kind of you


----------



## TAH (May 26, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I don't really care but why?


Chickens so peck instead of pick.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 26, 2016)

Oh lol.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 27, 2016)

bwhahah @TAH thats what I meant


----------



## TAH (May 27, 2016)

MrsKuhn said:


> bwhahah @TAH thats what I meant


HAHA I said it first the right way.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 23, 2016)

@TAH  and @micah wotring and any others who welcomed me to BYH, thank you!


----------



## TAH (Jun 23, 2016)

@CinnamonEli as fit in great and made all games roll off the ground. 
@micah wotring Helps get games started and makes them fun. Animal breed and gender one is super fun.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 23, 2016)

@babsbag has been working diligently to get her dairy up and running!
As @TAH mentioned, @CinnamonEli has been getting some of these older threads going again!


----------



## micah wotring (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks

You really helped with that one thread though @TAH .

@cjc and @WildRoseBeef both helped when my siblings had cattle problems.

Also, @TAH , @Poka_Doodle and @LukeMeister where all good, encouraging friends from the beginning.

MW


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 23, 2016)

@micah wotring for helping me find my way around this different site layout


----------



## TAH (Jul 7, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer that she checks in on people's animals and cares for them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks TAH, that was sweet


----------

